

Woman Kills Baby For Interrupting Farmville Session - IgorPartola
http://gizmodo.com/5675347/woman-kills-baby-for-interrupting-farmville-session

======
bloomshed
The title of this post is so ridiculous I refuse to honor the link by reading
it.

Anyone who really thinks Farmville or social networks had anything to do with
this incident needs to learn about what it means to have a mental illness.

This is a tragic incident that could have been prevented if people had
understood and identified what was really going on with this woman. I'm
extremely uncomfortable with this post's existence.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _

Edit: I'm extremely uncomfortable with this LINK's existence. Gizmodo is being
stupid with this article.

~~~
Tycho
But can you imagine how different the reporting would have been if say a
teenager had killed his baby brother after being interrupted during a game of
GTA or Manhunt.

~~~
bloomshed
I don't know if I follow what you're saying. We could make up hypothetical
situations all day.

Mental illness/child neglect/child abuse are all tragic things that exist
independently of media.

If the title of this article were "Study shows link between social media and
depression" it would be a different story.

Right now the gizmodo article is titled something outrageous just to illicit
hits to their site.

~~~
Tycho
I think gizmodo have caught onto an undercurrent of media hypocrisy regarding
real-life violance and its association with computer games. If this murder had
occured in 'connection' with a mature/violent video game, there would be a
huge furore followed by baseless claims about cause-and-effect. The fact that
this violence stemmed from a session of 'Farmville' of course completely
undermines the 'violent games cause violent acts' hypothesis, hence the
broader media and public are ignoring it.

Disclaimer: I've never played Farmville. I assume it's non-violent gameplay.

~~~
bloomshed
Good point.

The only thing violent about farmville is how zynga relentlessly pursues your
email list and real life dollars in exchange for worthless worthless digital
items for your farm.

Zynga does do a bit of charity awareness and fundraisers in the game (the
Haiti Earthquake relief fund, for example) but the best way to get blocked
from everyone's news feed is to post a bunch of farmville stuff on your
profile.

------
khatarnaak
I think now a days people are giving more priority to online social network
instead of real social life.

We are cutting our-self with physical world, and want to live life in virtual
world day by day.

Facebook and other social networking sites are like world of "Matrix", where
we want to control virtual world and want to go away from sorrow/grief of real
life.

